# To buy, or Not to buy...(UTV)



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

So here we are... the beginning of deer season and I find myself without a UTV again... I've been tossing the idea around weather to drop the $15K for a Polaris or not... 
So here is the question that I ask myself "Do I really need it?" I did ok last year without one but its always in the back of my head. We do it the old fashioned way and drive to an area and carry the sacks of corn from there to the feeders...or drive then walk to the stand...etc...
Last season we had quite an adventure dragging my deer @ 2 hrs because it was too muddy to drive into the lease.... But it was a memorable/accomplishing experience...
So I want to hear from the UTV owners... Could u do without it or does it become a necessity now that u have it...
And also those that do it like me... what do ya'll think?
Also the fuel cost of dragging it to and from the lease every weekend
Lease is in S. Texas if it matters...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont know how I ever got along without my Mule. All the flat tires on my truck, carrying feed to feeders, fixing fence etc. I bought a used mule for $5,000 and never looked back. Save bunch of wear and tear on my pick up and go places you would never consider with a pick up. Go for it.
Mine stays at the lease in a connex. (big container).


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I still use a 4 wheeler. For what your going to pay for one why not buy a used truck 4x4 and put some decent tires on it, and have a mechanic go check it. Then later you always have option of turning it into a high rack?


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

get a used one they are an excellent investment..


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

the 2015 Mules are awesome machines


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

http://discountatvsdirect.com/
I found this place and I have looked at them but have not test drove one. Still a Chinese but there put together and serviced in the states. They come with a windshield and top and a lot cheaper than anywhere else. Just FYI


----------



## 25Bertram (Dec 19, 2012)

This is my first year going the Polaris route. Always did the personal pickup truck thing and even tried the Jeep route by leaving it out at the lease.

WOW! what a difference. This Polaris goes anywhere, pulls anything, carries plenty of corn, kids love to drive it, etc. I'll never go back.

Get yourself a good used machine for ~$5,000, use the heck out of it for a few years, and if you get tired of it or want something different, sell it for ~$4,000.

I'd be too worried if I spent $15K about damage or theft. Get insurance if you go the new route. If you go used, secure it and leave it at the lease and save your garage for other toys.

Good luck.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

buckwild said:


> So here we are... the beginning of deer season and I find myself without a UTV again... I've been tossing the idea around weather to drop the $15K for a Polaris or not...
> So here is the question that I ask myself "Do I really need it?" I did ok last year without one but its always in the back of my head. We do it the old fashioned way and drive to an area and carry the sacks of corn from there to the feeders...or drive then walk to the stand...etc...
> Last season we had quite an adventure dragging my deer @ 2 hrs because it was too muddy to drive into the lease.... But it was a memorable/accomplishing experience...
> So I want to hear from the UTV owners... Could u do without it or does it become a necessity now that u have it...
> ...


So it's all or nothing, the full-blown keep-up-with-the jones's 15K polaris or nothing, huh?


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> So it's all or nothing, the full-blown keep-up-with-the jones's 15K polaris or nothing, huh?


Ha!! Not at all, I would actually rather buy a used UTV or even a 4 wheeler but everything that I look at on Craigslist it seems people are almost asking what they cost new or are beat up... I have been keeping a close eye for used on Craigslist but it seems when there is a good deal you almost have to be sitting in that persons driveway because they go fast!!! That is my reason for thinking new but everything is a possibility... Got any ideas??


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Did without one forever. Got an 800 Crew and can't see myself without one in the future.

They just give you so much more than a truck in the woods.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

My brother has one for sale. Good shape too. Its in Aransas Pass, if you want his number PM me.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Love my Polaris*

I put Kavelar tires ( dealer gave me credit for the stock tires ) on mine and have never had a flat.

It will go anywhere and pull anything . Awesome machine.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

8500.00 for the crew cab. Not sure if it will hold up. 
We have a 2012 Polaris 500 single cab and paid 9200.00 at the Katy store. They had the 500 crew for 11200.00 and I almost bought it. The single cab 500 has plenty of power for what we need. We pulled a 5x9 trailer around the lease with 3000lbs with no problem. Good luck



HIJACK said:


> http://discountatvsdirect.com/
> I found this place and I have looked at them but have not test drove one. Still a Chinese but there put together and serviced in the states. They come with a windshield and top and a lot cheaper than anywhere else. Just FYI


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

dont need 4WD just for a lease so long as you have a locking rear diff. Very important..! I use a little 600 mule and haul a 5x10 trailer around the rancho.. move binds .. clear brush.. does it all.... I spent under 4K 5 years ago and cant see "needing" anything else.. I have a Polaris RZR for fun too though!


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude buy the ranger. U wont regret it.....
Your gonna tell yourself that "I should have bought one a long time ago." Im sure we all said that same sayin'.

If your gonna buy a UTV dont go cheap!!!!


----------



## Cootkiller (Nov 12, 2012)

Get a older jeep a little bigger, also 4x4, cheaper. Also you can drive it on the road.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

I use mine alot during and after the season. It is nice to be able to park my truck for the weekend an use the UTV. I am uicky that I can keep mine at the lease year round, which makes it use available for all the members.


----------



## pickingarb (Sep 1, 2005)

*35 bags of feed!*

Love mine! Second one I've owned. Sold my 03 to a buddy and it's still going strong. We always went the old truck route and it seemed like there was always something broke on it when it was time to use it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

No comparison between a pickup and UTV. They go almost anywhere that you would not even consider with a pickup.Oh have to disagree with a post above, always 4WD.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Guys I used to work in powers ports for a Polaris dealer. As the ole saying goes you get what you pay for. As for the mule... I think my ranger with front wheel drive only could out do a mule. It will out ride the mule everyday all day. Spend the money once and you won't regret it.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Look for a 2014 Mule on craigs list. They are still out there and the dealerships are dealing on them.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

We procrastinated a long time, kept looking at new ones and couldn't justify it. Then a used one came up for sale on the classifieds here and my Father-in-law decided to half it. That was three years ago, don't know what we did without it. Its nice to pull up right to the feeder climb into the high rack and fill without having to drag a ladder around. You shoot something and it goes into the woods, don't sweat it drive in after it, weve gone places on our lease we never would have without it and now considering upgrading to a crew, this time we wont hesitate to buy new if there isn't a good deal on a used one, they are well worth it.


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Man.... I like those rigs you guys posted... Now I want one!! lol....Thanks for all the feedback! I guess there's not too much to think about...The hunt begins!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

We have two 4 wheelers and a UTV. I like having them and use them extensively(depending on the weather), but we also have a couple of cheap $500( explorer and jeep cherokee) vehicles with a/c and heat that get used a lot more especially in the winter and in the rain. I was looking to buy a new UTV for myself, but I can buy several $500 vehicles for that cost. We drive the #### out of the 2 vehicles. There is not anywhere we won't try to drive them. Fun.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Buy! A man can never have too many toys.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I hunt outta mine. No more tripods or tower stands....


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Now that is thinking.......a very mobile stand.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Get an old Suzuki Samurai*

Our old Suzuki is hard to beat and will go everywhere a Polaris will go. Has a heater and I can drive to Loma Alta for beer and Ice w/ 40mpg. I find the Polaris rangers and mules very loud. This little machine is very quiet. I have a windshield, top, doors for those cold and wet mornings. Here is a couple pictures doing what it does best! You can find one cheaper than $15K...


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes they're worth it. No you don't have to spend $15k to get a nice one. Beats the hell out of a jeep. I have both


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

A white Ford F250 or F150 single cab truck with commercial lettering on the side is the best hunting vehicle out there. Everything else will scare deer for miles.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

15K is a lot of money for a deer camp vehicle.

You can get this for half price and stay warm on the way to the stand.

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/4685840779.html


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I had a Ranger and kept it at the lease. It was nice on warm days and during the off season. When I was younger cold did not seem to bother me, id does now. I have an old jeep with a hard top and heater. It will not go where a Polaris will go but I hunt in West Texas so mud is not an issue.


----------



## Rj1974 (May 17, 2013)

*landmaster*

Check out the land master utv 1/2 price not a lot of extras but has every thing I need . I had a good experience with dealer in Lufkin Tx cant remember the name right now . I got crew cab for 9k


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

I use my Ranger 950 Crew for work and play...


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

I wouldnt pay anyone thousands of dollars for a old 1970's jeep or old hunting vehicle.

If your going to spends several thousands of dollars might as well buy something brand new with warranty. so you dont have to worry about anything.

Hunting is not a cheap hobby and the toys to go with it are also not cheap. Buy the good stuff and you wont have to buy it again.

Tried the cheap route and I will never go that route again.. Not worth the hassle..


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Get a UTV & then bring it over to Big Country Outdoors, we can rig it out!:biggrin:

Big Country Outdoors
713-461-9443
800-657-9998
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

boatlift said:


> Get a UTV & then bring it over to Big Country Outdoors, we can rig it out!:biggrin:
> 
> Big Country Outdoors
> 713-461-9443
> ...


That is the plan my friend.....


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Those are some fine looking rigs there Big Country...........


----------



## b_schmidt_08 (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't spend the money on a UTV. I agree with a few others on here, go buy you a used 4x4 and put a rack on it. You can find trucks of all kinds in good condition for around $5,000. We debated on buying one but decided on a truck and after a few years put a rack on it. The pic below is what the $5,000 truck turned into after a few years. We would not change a thing. 

PLUS YOU CAN NEVER DO THIS WITH A UTV!!!!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

From the time when I was in High School,I had a jeep....one style or another, and was always working on them...3 years ago ,the jeep we had broke big time. I was looking at about$7000 worth of repairs in the middle of the season.....instead of repairing it,I bought a Kawasaki mule,double seat,4 whd...best thing I have ever done.....goes everywhere and does everything...I'd never go back to a jeep...


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Good thing about a 4 wheeler,, much easier to deal with if you get stuck than a jeep/truck,,, lighter for on e or two guys to push if needed,,, winch out,,, not as likely to get stuck due to lighter weight, easier to work on in general ,,, easier to haul on the trailer or truck bed,.....


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a mule and a ranch truck. Mule on warm days and the ranch truck on the cold days....the heater is golden. Go look for a $1500 beater truck and leave it at the lease. You will enjoy it more and you can buy more guns and beer with all the money you saved.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Check out the Kubota 1100 diesel RTV - I had three Polaris Rangers and gave up on them. This has air conditioner/heater/radio/wipers/dust proof/defroster/bed that lifts and closes with hydrolics. It is like driving a small truck with a cab - I love mine


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

grayson said:


> Check out the Kubota 1100 diesel RTV - I had three Polaris Rangers and gave up on them. This has air conditioner/heater/radio/wipers/dust proof/defroster/bed that lifts and closes with hydrolics. It is like driving a small truck with a cab - I love mine


And at 23K you can buy a small truck.

John


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

jtburf said:


> And at 23K you can buy a small truck.
> 
> John


They are not 23K


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I ran a Kubota Rtv for 7 years. Tough as nails, great for ranch work, but way underpowered, and very rough riding.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

grayson said:


> They are not 23K


Ok then give us a number, I spoke to a gentleman who has one rigged out 23K that is fully enclosed cab, AC/Heat the works.

So how much are they rigged out?

John


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

jtburf said:


> Ok then give us a number, I spoke to a gentleman who has one rigged out 23K that is fully enclosed cab, AC/Heat the works.
> 
> So how much are they rigged out?
> 
> John


on the 1100's the cabs (including AC, etc.) are all standard - not an ad-on. Got my 2013 new for $18,000

By the time you trick out a Polaris Ranger with a similar cab (no AC and not dust proof) it will run you into the $20,000+ range


----------



## T-roy66 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Gas or Electric Not trying to steal your post*

I have been looking at the Polaris Ranger 570 and the Polaris Electric UTV's.
I do not do any mudding. I would strictly use it to go from the camp to my blinds. Our lease has gravel roads and electricity for charging the batteries. The electric's quietness is impressive. What are your thoughts??


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

grayson said:


> on the 1100's the cabs (including AC, etc.) are all standard - not an ad-on. Got my 2013 new for $18,000
> 
> By the time you trick out a Polaris Ranger with a similar cab (no AC and not dust proof) it will run you into the $20,000+ range


Is the 18K TT&L?

Does it have the PTO and Hydraulic options?

I like them however I think they are way over priced, heck there are some advertised on this site where 40-60K would be needed to buy it.

It's funny seeing all the people with 15K-20K plus side by sides on leased property, each there own though. One of my lease members has the Razor, its scary fast, dusty as it can get. Our rancher has 2 single seat Rangers if we ever need to use one.

Like others have said its personal preference that's all, my Jeep get's me everywhere I need to go and I can drive it on the streets here in Houston during the off season.

If I could find a non trashed Ranger two seat for cheaper than 6-8K I would consider getting one. The used market is a **** shoot with what all folks do with and in them.

John


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

We hunt in the Freer area and the thing I hate is the dust.. You need a good bath every time you ride in one. In addition I can sneak up on a deer in a truck but I can't get within 200 yards with the UTV. Plus when it is cold, it isn't too fun.

Last year we hunted more with an old truck and I prefer


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

grayson said:


> Check out the Kubota 1100 diesel RTV - I had three Polaris Rangers and gave up on them. This has air conditioner/heater/radio/wipers/dust proof/defroster/bed that lifts and closes with hydrolics. It is like driving a small truck with a cab - I love mine


That looks awesome!! Bring it to our ranch in Val Verde county and we can see how dust proof it really is.. 

Nice rig!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

outtotrout09 said:


> That looks awesome!! Bring it to our ranch in Val Verde county and we can see how dust proof it really is..
> 
> Nice rig!


. Promise your place is not any more dust than our south texas lease. This cab is airtight and dust is no issue


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

jtburf said:


> Is the 18K TT&L?
> 
> Does it have the PTO and Hydraulic options?
> 
> ...


No tax. I'm AG exempt. The kubota like mine is lower cost than a ranger with same options. Nobody said they are cheap but they are certainly not at the high end on cost compared to others. For what I use mine for it fits perfectly. What does having an RTV and using it on a lease seem funny? Not following you on that


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

grayson said:


> No tax. I'm AG exempt. The kubota like mine is lower cost than a ranger with same options. Nobody said they are cheap but they are certainly not at the high end on cost compared to others. For what I use mine for it fits perfectly. What does having an RTV and using it on a lease seem funny? Not following you on that


If you do not get it, you never will get it.

John


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

This sort of turned into a Ford/Chevy thing.

The OP wanted to hear from UTV users...not those who don't have them and prefer Jeeps or trucks lol.

To the OP...disregard the info that doesn't help you and good luck with whatever you decide to do.

TH


----------

